

Why does Android get credit for being disruptive? It's not. - a4agarwal
http://sachin.posterous.com/why-does-android-get-credit-for-being-disrupt

======
nextparadigms
Since it's like iOS, Android is also disruptive to the old OS models, but on a
wider range of devices. I think what he actually means is that it's not
_breakthrough_ or anything like that, since iOS appeared "first". But it is
disruptive and it's disrupting not only older mobile operating systems, but
old desktop ones, too (soon enough).

